# Walkin' in from Texas



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

My family and I raise Tennessee Walking Horses in Northeast Texas. Raising foals is my absolute favorite thing to do... we are expecting six babies this spring. I can't wait!  
We currently stand two stallions at stud - I'll try to attach a picture of our buckskin boy. My favorite other equine interests are color genetics, conformation, and showing at halter.
This group seems very friendly and I am looking forward to being a part of it and getting to know you all!
~ Mary 
PS Our website is www.deercreekwalkers.com if anyone would like to visit us.


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

We currently stand two stallions at stud - I'll try to attach a picture of our buckskin boy. 
~ Mary 
PS Our website is www.deercreekwalkers.com if anyone would like to visit us.
[/quote]

Ha! My picture did not come through :roll: - I will try once more!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!! It's nice to meet you! I think you will love this Forum, it's alot of fun. I'm also interested in learning about Color Genetics, I've been trying to read about it on the internet, I would love to hear what you know if you didn't care to share!  

Raechel


----------

